# Feeding them avocados?



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

Stupid question but are avocados OK for my dog's to eat?

Thanks,
Abel


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

it should be... try a little bit at first see how that goes... i get the feeling ur gonna have REALLY green stool LOL i give my dog a little bit of EVERYTHING... sorta.. but you get the point haha


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

no no dont give avacado they are toxic to dogs!!

25 Human Foods Toxic To Dogs

24. Avocado (All parts of the avocado and avocado tree are toxic to dogs.)

not a stupid question i am glad you asked! if you are ever unsure of something dont be afraid to ask no such thing as a stupid question


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

I have had avacado trees in both CA and TX, and my dogs eat them. I believe the seed is toxic, but they don't eat those. And I'm sure if they gorged on them, they could get sick. There's also Avoderm dog food, which is an old brand.
I had one dog eat herself sick on Japanese plum (she also ate the seeds), we don't let those fruit any more, and knew a bull terrier that like to killed herself on persimmon, they had to take the tree down.

Julie K


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

OOPS! i hope you didnt go off and feed ur dog avacodos because of me


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

what the hell! i just read from that post that peanut posted up that raw eggs are bad!!!! no one told us this!!


----------

